# Opt in for guaranteed hours or Power Driver Bonus?



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

I just received an email to choose to opt in for hours here in Denver...

*Fri. 3/4*
$20/hr from 6pm-8pm
$23/hr from 8pm-1am
$24/hr from 1am-3am

*Sat. 3/5*
$18/hr from 6pm-8pm
$23/hr from 8pm-1am
$24/hr from 1am-3am

BUT this little statement at the bottom of the page had me go Hrmmmmm.....

* Average hourly guarantees are pre-commission, and any resulting bonuses are subject to Lyft's commission. Power Driver Bonuses do not apply to guarantee bonuses. Terms apply and are subject to change.

Not sure if I should opt in then. If so, the way this seems to be written is, that it cancels out the Power Driver Bonus's. Is that correct?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I get the same e-mail every 3 weeks or so. Have never opted-in because I'm under the impression that you have to work all of the hours listed, or you don't qualify for any of them. Plus, I don't want to get continual e-mails warning me that I missed 1am to 3am on Friday, or whatever. 

Our guarantees here in the Chicago area are only $17/hour and list more days, along with morning weekday rush hours. It's interesting how Lyft differs in so many ways from city-to-city.


----------



## tiguan (Dec 26, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> I get the same e-mail every 3 weeks or so. Have never opted-in because I'm under the impression that you have to work all of the hours listed, or you don't qualify for any of them. Plus, I don't want to get continual e-mails warning me that I missed 1am to 3am on Friday, or whatever.
> 
> Our guarantees here in the Chicago area are only $17/hour and list more days, along with morning weekday rush hours. It's interesting how Lyft differs in so many ways from city-to-city.


I get them every week. You definitely don't have to do all the hours. I never have. At 17 though, it really doesn't matter. The week they did 22 though, I ended up with a nice 100 clam bonus at the end of the week.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

tiguan said:


> I get them every week. You definitely don't have to do all the hours. I never have. At 17 though, it really doesn't matter. The week they did 22 though, I ended up with a nice 100 clam bonus at the end of the week.


Thanks for that feedback Tiguan! I'll go pull the invite e-mail that I received this morning out of the trash and re-read it. If any of the guarantee hours are outside of rush hour, I might opt in. Don't you have to have at least one ride in the hour in order to get the guaranteed amount? I experience a lot of hours with no PINGS. Hopefully you can get the guaranteed amount simply by being in Driver Mode during those hours.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't think it cancels the Power Driver Bonus out, but it's one or the other. I opted in for the guarantee, but have been making more per hour than the guarantee (most of the time), so I'm working towards the Power Driver Bonus.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Opting in does not interfere with Power Driver Bonus.

The disclaimer at the bottom is simply stating that if you earn PDB, that any GUARANTEE payments will not be subject to PDB. So say you only earned $12 during one of the $24/hour hours and were earning $12 in guarantee pay. That $12 would then be subject to the 20% commission, so your net on the guarantee would only be $9.60, not $12.00 - you won't get the $2.40 back as you do with fares.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Archie8616 said:


> I just received an email to choose to opt in for hours here in Denver...
> 
> Not sure if I should opt in then. If so, the way this seems to be written is, that it cancels out the Power Driver Bonus's. Is that correct?


NO, only the additional cash is powerdriver-less...also, you can (and should) "opt-out" overly profitable guarantee hours by not qualifying the 50 minute thing if you're keeping your averages @ 1 min fare per hour for max free money (not that powerdriver would do much there)

if it ends up as, say, $10 fares on a $20 guarantee, you get 17.50 / 18.00 base, 18.50/19.00 power driver I, 19.50/20.00 power diver II (+1/+2 on the 10 in färes)

just verified off my earnings statement:

RIDES net: $325
TIPS: $27 in app
CANCEL: $5
POWER DRIVER 1: $43
....
GUARANTEE BONUS: ***$280***

..total bonuses EXCEED fares, so yeah guarantees work. also way low miles driven


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

I have never gotten a guaranteed hours email lol I wonder what qualifies a driver to receive the offer?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

nplyftcp said:


> I have never gotten a guaranteed hours email lol I wonder what qualifies a driver to receive the offer?


weekly acceptance 90% to make it pay out, maybe yours is usually so low they figure it's pointless????

when I got my first invite to opt-in I was around 98, and generally fluctuate around 95ish... which is NOT to say I don't cherry pick, my pax-cancelld rate is ~45% lol

oh and I also had a Power Driver 20% week then... next invite came at Power Driver 10% tho.

and its definitely NOT rating, mine sucks donkey ballz after agreeing to a few John Wayne runs from gateds in Newport - those people suck already, and not ordering at least UberSelect + making Lyfts & UberX wait and then load luggage for zero tips says it all


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

Adieu said:


> weekly acceptance 90% to make it pay out, maybe yours is usually so low they figure it's pointless????
> 
> when I got my first invite to opt-in I was around 98, and generally fluctuate around 95ish... which is NOT to say I don't cherry pick, my pax-cancelld rate is ~45% lol
> 
> ...


My accept rate for 300+ rides is around 97%

My overall rating is 4.8

I've qualified for the PDB 2 of 4 weeks(the 2 weeks I didn't I went to LA/SD for the weekends so I just missed)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

nplyftcp said:


> My accept rate for 300+ rides is around 97%
> 
> My overall rating is 4.8
> 
> I've qualified for the PDB 2 of 4 weeks(the 2 weeks I didn't I went to LA/SD for the weekends so I just missed)


there is no multiweek accept rate or overall rating being used to judge performance: just weekly (accept) and last hundred rated (stars)


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

nplyftcp said:


> I have never gotten a guaranteed hours email lol I wonder what qualifies a driver to receive the offer?


don't feel bad, I haven't either, but someone posted the opt in link on the Uber San Francisco forum, so that's how I got opted in last week.

totally worth it .. the $130 was basically free money.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

So you got around $100 in tips! Nice.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

uberpa said:


> So you got around $100 in tips! Nice.


I made like $80 in tips .. the $130 was the guarantee.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> I made like $80 in tips .. the $130 was the guarantee.


I got $11 in tips! But $200 in guarantee!


----------

